
Nokia Maps digitises streets to battle Google's threat - Quekster
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20497719
======
lttlrck
This brilliantly illustrates what went wrong at Nokia. They could have been
far ahead of Apple and Google on mobile mapping had they been awake at the
wheel. Now they are simply playing leap-frog.

